
Interview with quantum computer architecture researcher Rod Van Meter - jonbaer
http://www.wvgazette.com/article/20141207/GZ05/141209603/1419
======
ph0t0
How close are we to seeing a functioning quantum computer? “People ask me that
a lot. My answer to that is, five to 10 years from the time Intel decides to
put a billion dollars into this"

Till someone can make money i can't see any companies investing in it.

~~~
gaze
Google is. Google will make a whole lot if they can make an AQC work for
optimization.

------
newhavengill
I'm anxious to see what Van Meter and Jungsang Kim come up with after a year
at Duke building quantum computer(s).

------
dang
Url changed from [http://quantumweekly.com/rod-van-
meter](http://quantumweekly.com/rod-van-meter), which points to this.

